
You want to know something about how bullshit insane our brains are? - Tomte
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1014267515696922624
======
throwaway77384
Very entertaining. It would be so incredible to figure out how the brain does
this.

Or the age-old fantasy of being able to see with someone else's vision. The
problem here being that you would have to see with their whole brain for it to
make a difference, haha.

And how babies for example might perceive the world, as they do not have that
much data to fill in the gaps with yet.

Fascinating.

------
sharemywin
"So while I firmly believe we're basically just overgrown biological
computers, we're apparently computers programmed by batshit insane drunkards
in Visual Basic 5."

ahhh...I remember those days....

